# cloud operating system



## sudhansagar (Feb 15, 2010)

anyone know about eyeOS which is a cloud computing operating system...i need to collect information on this,since i have already done with many thngs related to this....i am lacking with technical needed information for my technical seminar which i am interested in..... so ppl who are interested can please help me on this????


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2010)

Definitely seems like ChromeOS for me, I will research for it when i am free.


----------



## sudhansagar (Feb 21, 2010)

thanx...i ll be waiting for ur answer>>


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 10, 2010)

The idea behind eyeOS is that the whole system lives in the web browser.  The client must have only a web browser to work with eyeOS and all its  applications, including Office and PIM ones. This applies to for both  modern and obsolete PC's An Open Source Platform designed to hold a wide  variety of Web Applications. eyeOS was thought of as a new definition  of an Operating System, where everything inside it can be accessed from  everywhere inside a Network. All you need to do is login into your eyeOS  server with a normal Internet Browser, and you have access to your  personal desktop, with your applications, documents, music, movies...  just like you left it.eyeOS lets you upload your files and work with  them no matter where you are.Its like ChromeOS - A cloud OS .

full report: here && here.
​


----------



## sudhansagar (Apr 24, 2010)

thank u very much.....


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Apr 30, 2010)

this are some cloud OS that u can access it for free:

*beta.cloudo.com
*oos.cc    (resembles windows)
*eyeos.info


----------

